# Undigested food in stool



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

So my girl just moved to 100% Honest Kitchen. I noticed carrot chunks in her stools a few weeks ago. I pre ground her food extra for smaller pieces and soak it longer than they say to.

Last night was her first only THK meal and today there just seems to be a lot of Undigested food in the stool. Is this a problem? 

Stool is healthy otherwise. She is getting an enzyme and probiotics supplement


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

So glad to hear (on other thread) that your dog is doing well on The Honest Kitchen! :wink2:

Per THK site:


I can see bits of food in my dog’s stool, are they not absorbing the nutrients?  When dogs eat a high moisture, whole food diet such as ours, the stool will not look the same as it did when consuming a dry kibble or raw food. The stool will reflect the colorful ingredients going in. It's not abnormal to see pieces of carrots, spinach, etc. present in the stool. The nutrients, phyto-nutrients and antioxidants from the foods are still being absorbed. Since the food is high in moisture and fiber it's also common for the stool to be more voluminous. Our office dogs go 3-4 times a day.



Moms


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Moms!

So much info I can never get through it all. 

I'm glad it doesn't mean we have to switch again because otherwise...she is eating well, and poops are better than last 2 perscription diets.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Thanks Moms!
> 
> So much info I can never get through it all.
> 
> I'm glad it doesn't mean we have to switch again because otherwise...she is eating well, and poops are better than last 2 perscription diets.


SO Very happy for you and the girl!

Another great testament to the healing properties of "Real" food!

Please keep us updated!
Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

FWIW, I have noticed that when we mix up a big bowl of a few days worth of base mix, then *freeze *it and then thaw it...we see fewer of those veg chunks in the poop. I think the freezing bursts the cell walls of the cellulose in the veg. I figured that out by accident when we were going out of town and had half a box of prepared mix in the fridge...so I froze it. I don't do it all the time...just occasionally because my dog loves partially frozen anything.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I've been feeding THK Love for several months, currently transitioning to raw. Initially I saw quite a bit of undigested food as you noted, but my pup has thrived on that food plus 1/4-1/3 cup raw or boiled beef.
Make sure the water is warm, stir, stir, let it sit 10 mins, stir again and serve. You'll see less.
GutSense or Adored Beast probiotics have been beneficial to her GI tract.

Moms is a great resource!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Ausland that is exactly how I do hers, ten minutes soaked with warm water and stirring, although I pre grind it. And she does get probiotics from Adored Beast! So we are on the same page.

The diet you described is my goal with my boy. If the girl can do well on THK I plan to just keep her on it


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Carrots go in....carrots come out....I don't believe a dog's digestive system does well with cellulose....carrots pureed raw probably allows for the most absorption of nutrients veggies might offer.....

SuperG


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You can save yourself some time by mixing a couple of days worth up in a large bowl with a lid--and storing it in the fridge. It lasts a couple of days in the fridge. With Preference, I mix about 5 c. of dry to 7.5-8 c. of water to make a large mixing bowl (that might be different with Love). It makes morning feedings faster (when we are racing to get out of the house on time), since it's already fully rehydrated.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure which base mix you're feeding (Preference or Kindly), but I've noticed that Kindly is finer than Preference. My dog likes them both, but I decided to try Kindly because it is a bit higher in calorie and my dog needs extra.


----------

